# Looking for some Chipmunks



## jenb (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, i'm new to this forum and i am looking for a couple of pet Chipmunks, a Dilute White female and a male Cinnamon preferably less than a year old and unrelated. If anyone has any Chipmunks for sale then you can message me on this forum or on my e-mail [email protected]

I look forward to hearing from you, thanks

Jen

The pics are of my Cinnamon female Hazel and Dilute White male Asriel


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww they used to sell them in pets at home didnt they  hope you find some!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 1 at the moment, a cinamon male. He lost his brother unfortunately


----------



## jenb (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes Pets at Home used to sell them and another exotic pet shop near me but Pets at Home stopped selling them and Paradise Pets shut down, there aren't any other pet shops that sell them so i rely on breeders now or people wanting to rehome.

To update my earlier post, i now have a couple of white females on reserve to be picked up in a few weeks so no longer looking for white chipmunks. I am still looking for a Cinnamon male.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations on finding, the white girls, I hope you find your male soon


----------



## jenb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

I did get one 10 week old Dilute girl May last year and also a Cinnamon male May 2009 who was 8 weeks old. Hermione the girl is now a year old and i'm hoping she's having her first litter but not sure yet. The male Bailey is now also a year old and he sired his first litter in February with my Agouti Abigail but sadly they didn't survive. He is so friendly was handled from a week old by his breeder and he loves to climb on you. Hermione is still quite nervous, when i first got her she would hide, she still hides abit but will now take nuts from the hand and sometimes climb on you for a nut.

I have been looking for a female Cinnamon to be Bailey's mate but haven't had any luck yet. If anyone has a female please get in touch with me, thanks.

Sadly not long after getting Bailey and Hermione my oldest male Ginger passed away he was 8 years old. It was a very sad time and he will always be missed, i had him from a newborn, my very first litter so he will always be special. I still have his sister Hazel and she is coming up to nine years old now but she is not very well and the vet is giving her treatment. We are doing all we can but she is not recovering well.


----------

